# Ice Out!!!



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

It wont be too long from here on out. A good source told me the six mile bridge area is open almost all the way back to the boat ramp. The ice is next to nothing. Mauvais Coulee is wide open and running full blast. Highs around 70 the next two days with rain, it wont be long!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Was out today for about 6 hours, Caught 5 pike up northeast of Maza ND. We heard there was a walleye bite going on but it wasnt going when we were there. Pretty slow. We fished everything in our way, Pelican tracks, Mauvais bridges, bridge going into irvine, and then 3 bridges north of irvine flowing towards cando. The walleye run is still about a week away, thats my guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddies slayed the walleyes off the 281 coulee this weekend.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

the pike turned on yesterday in the coulees....they were hitting everything...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris, I've talked to a lot of people who have been out and they havent caught walleyes yet, and I have been out at least a dozen times so far and same deal. Your friends must have caught the only eyes in the coulee!! With this warm weather the eyes should just be starting to hit the tracks on pelican with the big push being mid-week and next weekend I would expect, but what do I know?

NDJ, What coulees are you talking about? You can PM me if you dont want to post on here. Dont worry, Im not a pike slayer. Just want to get an idea.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw the pics yesterday so I guess it'd have to be correct. For what it's worth though, they said it shut down on Monday and has been dead since.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The eyes have really been confusing the last couple years. They must only run on days I dont go out.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The wind is really taking a toll on the ice today. Hardly any ice at all out on the flats with most of it being pushed up on the north shore. Should be totally gone by the end of the week.


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

I was out yesterday afternoon at some slough south of Church's Ferry - walleyes were biting, but not all that fast and furious. Saw some other people take home stringers of 5lb.+ fish. It was kinda interesting as you could fish for a while and then the lightning would start up and you would quit for a while, then go back to fishing.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

why does someone need all 5lb walleyes? this is so wrong


----------

